# Average Joe Review: Scan Speak R2904



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

These are the best tweeters made. If you dont own them you are a looser.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

In all seriousness though, these have been out for longer than any of my friends kids and we all have heard people talk about them. They are great. They sound great, are insainly loud and can play to unheard of low frequencies.
Yes they cost a Walmart employees monthly salary and yes they are big enough to enjoy a bowl of soup on but they are worth it.


Look at them. Just look at them!






They are just beautiful speakers. Like little sculptures. Dangerous little sculptures that will make you bleed if you forget they have a spike on them.
You can see just how large they are compared to large Daytons and normal size Illusion and Focal tweeters.

Their specs speak for themselves:









I tried several crossover settings even as low as 1.6k and found in my setup i was happiest at 2.5k with a 24db slope. I could feed every bit of my 75 watts to them without complaint. Great thing is they stayed perfectly balanced from low to high volumes. A problem I often have with my poor locations is great sound at high volumes and not so crisp at lower ones. These did great all around.



I really was not planning on doing this review today as I wanted to do some testing of the Sinfoni tweeters but it went like this:











So here are my thoughts on the Scans.

They do sound spectacular. I could find no areas in sound that needed help. The details in female vocals is stunning and high hats are right there with you. The plucks of a guitar string send chills up your spine and you can hear that pick hit the string. I threw every kind of music I could think of and at ridiculous volumes and they never made a wrong step. Just outstanding.


Now for the bad. THEY ARE ****ING HUGE! You need lots of room for these bad boys. They are also incredibly sensitive to being off axis. Not as bad as an AMT but they really need to be mounted at face height and aimed at your noggin.
They do sound wonderful off axis but the magic happens on axis.


So are they worth the price of admission? Yeah, they are. I am already planning on a new toy car next summer and there is an 80% chance these will go in it.



I would like to thank Skiezer for loaning them to me and trusting me with such a special product. They were a joy to have and I believe they will soon be demoed by another member. 
The pictures above were taken today.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bahahahaha. and no problem for letting you try them. if anyone else would like to try them, let me know.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Well hell. The first post was ment as a joke but may have pissed people off. LOL

If anyone has questions about their performance give me a shout. I threw everything at them and can tell you how they handled just about every kind of music.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

why do i feel like the OP changed from when you first made the thread..?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Drugs.


----------

